# Homemade bar oil . . . anyone make it?



## ChoppingBlock (Dec 30, 2010)

Being the frugal guy that I am, and one who does all of his own oil changes and maintenance, I've wanted to make my own bar oil seeing how the commercial stuff is so expensive anymore and oil is forecasted to go up again in price.

I know regular oil lacks the "tacky" quality needed for chains, and its thinner than necessary, so I was thinking I could make an equally good blend if I added some thick gear oil and tacking agent to filtered motor oil. The oil would then be thick enough and have the tacky chain qualities, and cost considerably less than $9 or more depending on where you buy.

Your thoughts? Can you buy a tacky agent somewhere that I don't know about? A really sticky petroleum substitute of some sort?

Or would it just be best to order cases of oil when you get coupons from places like Baileys?


----------



## varna (Dec 30, 2010)

Don't know about prices near you, but I use 90W gear oil. Have used it since cutting wood with father in the 70's. I just happen to get it "real" cheap.


----------



## Polydorus (Dec 30, 2010)

I had a number of cans of STP additive left over from the 1970's that I used as an additive. One can to a gallon of 30 weight motor oil IIRC.

Varna, do you use the gear oil straight or mix it with lighter weight oil? TIA


----------



## Urbicide (Dec 30, 2010)

Art Martin used to blend his own custom bar oil. He was not concerned with saving a buck, but with finding a superior chain lubricant for saw racing. It is mentioned in the Art Martin thread, a great read for those who have not seen it. I do remember him mentioning the use of STP oil treatment as one of the components.


----------



## knockbill (Dec 30, 2010)

i don't mix my own, but i stock up on bar oil at tractor supply when its $6-7.00 gallon on sale,,, i mix a little strained, used motor oil in teh winter...


----------



## ChoppingBlock (Dec 30, 2010)

*Stp*

STP is probably just what I need, its been awhile since I put that into an engine. You reminded me on how how sticky and appropriate that would be for making bar oil.

Thanks


----------



## ray benson (Dec 30, 2010)

Buy bar oil when on sale. Or try some canola oil from the grocery store.


----------



## Stihl310 (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm making some right now in my F-150, should be ready in about 1k more mile.... :deadhorse:


----------



## Somesawguy (Dec 30, 2010)

My dad has always used 10W-30 for bar oil, and it seems to work ok in cold weather.


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Dec 30, 2010)

stp motor honey and lucas engine oil stabilizer is about the same consistency.if added to 90w should do the job if you can make couple gallons at a time...i agree bar oil is getting expensive.wouldn't be so bad if you could catch it and reuse it...that would be a good invention....


----------



## MNGuns (Dec 30, 2010)

I've got a few cases of bar oil from the last time I saw it on sale for $5 and had a gift card to add to the mix as well. Seems to me that for the effort one would do better just to watch for the deals.


----------



## Patrick62 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Motion Lotion*

What I did is buy hundreds of bucks worth when Baileys had free shipping.
Motion lotion is pretty decent stuff, I also agree that one could mix up something that would probably do the job.

-pat


----------



## firewood guy (Dec 30, 2010)

*Stp*



Polydorus said:


> I had a number of cans of STP additive left over from the 1970's that I used as an additive. One can to a gallon of 30 weight motor oil IIRC.
> 
> Varna, do you use the gear oil straight or mix it with lighter weight oil? TIA


 
My thought exactly. I used to use a mix of moly disulphide and STP as a bearing pre-lube in high performance engine building. The STP is super tacky..like some of the Lucas products. Not sure if it still available though.


----------



## firewood guy (Dec 30, 2010)

*Cost perspective*

I agree that chain & bar oil is not cheap.. But how about the cost of a quality bar and chain? Also, think about the time spent on re-tensioning chains in the field due to excessive wear of the rivets? I like to save money on the level of an art form, but this is one area I won't skimp. One suggestion is to use Poulan oil from Wal-Mart.. It's about $9.00 / gal. It works great in moderate temps. If it gets below about 30F , cut it with a little 20w hyd oil to keep it flowing well. IMHO, there is no need to spend the big bucks on STIHL winter grade bar / chain oil or equiv.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 31, 2010)

I would just buy bar oil on sale. If you decide to use burnt motor oil, properly screening it is essential. I have also seen people use the cooling oil out of large industrial machinery, but in my eyes it tends to run thin.

Around here the best deal is at Tractor Supply when it comes on sale for $6.00 a gallon. Once I was lucky enough to stumble upon some at a going out of business sale at a home supply center for $.99 per gallon, I loaded a grocery cart full of everything they had and it lasted me for a number of years.

I trust that none of the STP used was made during the time Studebaker owned them as I would have paid to add those cans to my collection.


----------



## nba123 (Jan 1, 2011)

I am running used hyd oil out of my skid steer right now and its doing a great job. I have never run it in the summer but suspect it will be a little thin. I also use veg oil from the doller store but I noticed the bottles were froze solid last week. My skid steer takes 8 gallons but unless I see problems I will keep running it but so far 2 gall down and no problems. I was blocking wood with my 088 with 32 bar today and it likes the oil.


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 1, 2011)

Check your local farm co-op's. I buy mine for 5.89 a gallon, I usually just buy a case of six at a time. The last two years I've stocked up while it is on sale and haven't paid over 6.00 a gal, I don't think I could make it for that.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 1, 2011)

I have always mixed my own, been addin' STP since the mid '70s.


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Jan 1, 2011)

I've heard of some good ones here in the PNW that have seemed to work fine while given a good laugh. Trany fluid in 5 gallons seems popular around here with great metal to metal protection and at the local fuel yard price is $32.00 for 5 gal. Check under "Lubricants" local phone book or search engine near you to get the 5 gallon price..


----------



## splitpost (Jan 1, 2011)

for a 20L drum the local fuel depot sells the stuff cheaper than 20L of their own motor oil and it has a tack agent in it as well


----------



## ihookem (Jan 1, 2011)

Never had a problem with hydro oil in winter it seems just right. I might put some stp in though.


----------



## Mntn Man (Jan 1, 2011)

The company I work for takes all the (new) oils left over from empty drums and totes and combine it in drums and sell it to the local mill as bar oil. We sell a lot of a product called waylube that has a tackifier in it so it gets a lot of that. I think a drum goes for $3.50 a gallon. I could get all I want for free, but I usually buy from TSC when it is $6 a gallon. I have some of the mix still and it is thinner than the TSC stuff so I am going to use it if I go out in the cold this weekend.


----------



## ChoppingBlock (Jan 2, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the advice. I always seem to keep my eye open for sales due to my thrifty nature, but haven't seen any oil for less than $ 9 gallon. I'm going to try making a batch after finding some STP at he dollar store hopefully, and see how it works out. Then I'll decide if its worth my effort.


----------



## milkie62 (Jan 2, 2011)

I usually add a little bit of nutmeg to mine,usually 2 tablespoons per gallon.


----------



## fidiro (Jan 2, 2011)

I had thought of used oil but always backed off because of warning labels stating used oil causes cancer.:dunno: 

Maybe if there was a way to make a good lubricant out of used frying oils. Anyone have any ideas to make it with kitchen oils?


----------



## zogger (Jan 3, 2011)

*what you said*



ray benson said:


> Buy bar oil when on sale. Or try some canola oil from the grocery store.


 
Canola oil is the main ingredient in those "green" bar oils they sell.


----------



## avalancher (Jan 3, 2011)

The last thing that I would run through my saw is used motor oil.You drained it out of your vehicle for a reason, namely because it has been contaminated with metal and carbon particles.You really want to run that again through your oil pump and along your bar?
I like to save a buck along with everyone else, but I like to keep that buck in my pocket,not just shove it in and later have to dish it right back out for a premature worn out bar,chain, and maybe an oiler.
Watch walmart, they often put their bar oil on sale for 5.99 a gallon, then stock up. Like was also mentioned, check your local feedstores.Two summers ago ours had a good sale on bar oil, I think it was $22.00 for a five gallon pail and I bought enough to last until just last month.


----------



## J.Gordon (Jan 3, 2011)

I just don't see how I could make a quality bar oil for $6.00 or less per gallon.
I watch Wal-Mart and farm supply stores for there sales.
Used oil gets recycled into BTUs at my place.


----------



## fidiro (Jan 3, 2011)

I was at a HMDPT today and found a 48oz G-Oil bar oil on clearance for $2. It was originaly 6.99 It was the last one there so I bought it just to try Green oil for the first time. I wonder if all HD's have it on clearance or just the one. The gallon of regular bar oil is 9.99 there


----------



## ray benson (Jan 3, 2011)

Someone posted that the oil gelled in 2 of their saw tanks when they were mixed with bar and chain oil. The search function isn't any help since the site upgrade.


----------



## fidiro (Jan 3, 2011)

ray benson said:


> Someone posted that the oil gelled in 2 of their saw tanks when they were mixed with bar and chain oil. The search function isn't any help since the site upgrade.


 
Is it the G-Oil that gelled? If so I'll wait till spring/summer to run it through my saws. I just picked it up because it was on clearance. I would have bought more if there was more but if it does gell it can only be run in hotter days.


----------



## ray benson (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is the thread. Look at the first picture (G-oil)
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/133640.htm


----------



## fidiro (Jan 3, 2011)

ray benson said:


> Here is the thread. Look at the first picture (G-oil)
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/133640.htm


 
Thanks for the info. I'll have to make sure the tanks are completely empty then to try it alone. I'll keep my eye on the bar to make sure it's getting lubed. At least they didn't have more or else I would have bought more. 

I'm all into saving a buck but don't want to ruin my saws either. Would really love to hear more about the canola oil though. I'll look for a small bottle of it to try. I just don't see that canola would have enough tackiness to stick to bar, is there an additive to create the tackiness.


----------



## ray benson (Jan 4, 2011)

Out of the bio oils, I would only use canola oil as some guys have had gelling problems with some veggie oils. Not sure if the veggie oil just sat too long in the tank or a mixing compatibility issue. But I have had no problems in 4 years of using canola. It's tough to find the old threads on veggie, bio and canola oils because of the site upgrade. At least one tree service that posts on arboristsite has been using veggie and canola since 2002. Here is a couple threads.
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/130724.htm
http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/38827.htm


----------



## grandnational (Jan 4, 2011)

I can't believe that after reading through 3 pages that nobody has chimed in w/ the fact that spraying used motor oil all over the woods is horrible for the environment. I'm no greeny, but USED motor oil has a lot of nasty stuff in it, chiefly from the unburnt and burnt gasoline byproducts in it. I understand I'm out there running an opened-up 2 stroke at 13 grand, but jeez, drive another nail in the coffin...


----------



## fidiro (Jan 4, 2011)

grandnational said:


> I can't believe that after reading through 3 pages that nobody has chimed in w/ the fact that spraying used motor oil all over the woods is horrible for the environment. I'm no greeny, but USED motor oil has a lot of nasty stuff in it, chiefly from the unburnt and burnt gasoline byproducts in it. I understand I'm out there running an opened-up 2 stroke at 13 grand, but jeez, drive another nail in the coffin...


 
The regular bar oil isn't any better, they both will have an impact on environment. My concern with used motor oil is the warning labels out there for cancer.

I like that there are people using canola with good results. I don't use my saws to make a living so for the amount of cuts I make with them I may just switch them all to canola as soon as I finish the little bit of regular bar oil I have left. Don't think I can do much damage to bar/chain with the amount of cuts I do.


----------



## stihlcrazy20 (Jan 4, 2011)

according to california everything causes cancer nowadays. Put it this way if they claim sex causes cancer are you gonna give it up? i didn't think so.


----------



## olyman (Jan 4, 2011)

stihlcrazy20 said:


> according to california everything causes cancer nowadays. Put it this way if they claim sex causes cancer are you gonna give it up? probably not.


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: aint it the truth---maybe the womens kids,,in cali,,aint their husbands kid!!!!


----------



## fidiro (Jan 4, 2011)

stihlcrazy20 said:


> according to california everything causes cancer nowadays. Put it this way if they claim sex causes cancer are you gonna give it up? probably not.


 
uHHHHHMmmmmm NOOOOOOOOO. If I'm good wifey may have a surprise after kids go to sleep. Did I say that out loud?

But I still don't like getting used oil on my hands.

Been reading one of those links about vegie/canola oil thread. I'm on page 11 of the 17 and I think I'm going veggen, or at least my saws' bar oilers, I can't see a BBQ without meat sizzling on it, it just isn't food without it.


----------



## stihlcrazy20 (Jan 4, 2011)

fidiro said:


> But I still don't like getting used oil on my hands.


 
Are you kidding me? I change the oil on atleast 20 vehicles a month (construction business atvs/tractors/equipment) and I don't really care if i get oil on me or not, infact many a times i have gotten my hands full of oil and eat a burger right after without washing the hands. It wont kill you trust me, i havent been to the doctor for any medical reasons (other then a check-up) in 5yrs. Doc also says im healthy as a horse. Nope nothing wrong with me (except the anger managment issues but thats another thing im working on)


----------



## fidiro (Jan 4, 2011)

stihlcrazy20 said:


> Are you kidding me? I change the oil on atleast 20 vehicles a month (construction business atvs/tractors/equipment) and I don't really care if i get oil on me or not, infact many a times i have gotten my hands full of oil and eat a burger right after without washing the hands. It wont kill you trust me, i havent been to the doctor for any medical reasons (other then a check-up) in 5yrs. Doc also says im healthy as a horse. Nope nothing wrong with me (except the anger managment issues but thats another thing im working on)


 
Nope not kidding. 2 out of my 6 vehicles take 8.5 gallons of 15w40 EACH. They would be the worst 2 in dealing with used motor oil. I'll throw on nitrile gloves everytime to pull the plug and keep them on to change all three oil filters PER ENGINE.

The others still bad but not as bad.
I just don't like used oil on my skin and nails and yet my hands as as rough as sandpaper, just a preference I guess.

I fill a 55 gallon drum and a friend takes it to burn in his shop heater.


----------



## stihlcrazy20 (Jan 4, 2011)

i can understand where your soming from, there are a few things i don't like much either. like changing the tires on the 79 c60 damn widowmaker rims, or driving it too much after the breaks blew out 3 times (cheap flimsy brake lines they sell) i actually have a guy coming to buy it next week. Got me a 2002 ford f350 SD with a v10 for $500 because the guy said it had low oil pressure, turns out the sensor went bad. $14 later and the oil pressure is at 65psi. Also has the 6 speed, 4door cab, flatbed, and a ladder rack over the cab. Will try to get some pics of it in the next few days and start a thread on it.


----------



## fidiro (Jan 4, 2011)

Sweet deal. I'll give you 650 for it:biggrinbounce2: OK 800 take it or leave it.


Love my superduty. I have an 06 King Ranch 6.0 bought it 09/05 w/3miles now has 26k. Can you tell it's my weekender


----------



## stihlcrazy20 (Jan 4, 2011)

i love the truck, has 177k miles but runs like a dream and has plenty of balls. Fits 5 people comfortably to get the crew to the jobsites and back (got sick of them showing up late all the time so now they car pool with the owner-me:hmm3grin2orange. i wouldn't sell this truck. I actually came across it while looking for heads for my dads 99 f350 4x4 but after running it i knew it didn't have anything wrong with it so i still have to find heads for the other truck.


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 4, 2011)

stihlcrazy20 said:


> according to california everything causes cancer nowadays. Put it this way if they claim sex causes cancer are you gonna give it up? i didn't think so.


 
Look at Superman wife dying from lung cancer and never smoked. 


Nothing is cheaper than free.


----------

